#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Σίδηρος εμπορίου

## civil_

Καλησπερα και χρονια πολλά στους εορτάζοντες κ εορτάζουσες.

θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω πως μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις διατομές σιδήρου που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο (κλασσικά μαγαζιά εμπορίας σιδήρου) και πως μπορω να βρω τις μηχανικες ιδιότητες του ώστε να προχωρήσω σε διαστασιολογηση. Οι προμηθευτές μου λένε απλα να κανω το σχέδιο και εκείνοι θα διαστασιολογησουν την κατασκευή ( μαλλον με χρήση πινάκων )

Θελω να σχεδιάσω ενα στέγαστρο 150τ.μ. 

Ευχαριστω.

----------


## Xάρης

Πραγματικά δεν καταλαβαίνω τα ερωτήματά σου. :Μπερδεμένος: 

1) Τι θα πει "_πώς μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε τις διατομές σιδήρου που υπάρχουν στο εμπόριο_";

2) Τι θα πει "_πώς μπορώ να βρω τις μηχανικές ιδιότητες του ώστε να προχωρήσω σε διαστασιολόγηση_". Εννοείς πώς θα καταλάβεις τι ποιότητας είναι ο χάλυβας που έχεις στα χέρια σου;

3) Οι "προμηθευτές" είναι και μηχανικοί που εκπονούν στατικές μελέτες ή διαθέτουν στελεχωμένα αντίστοιχα τμήματα;

4) Θέλεις να "σχεδιάσεις" ένα στέγαστρο. "Σχεδίαση" εννοείς ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγηση; Αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο υπάρχει;

----------


## civil_

Φίλε Χάρη,

σου παραθέτω τις διευκρινίσεις που ζητάς ώστε αν μπορέσεις να με βοηθήσεις λιγάκι.

(1)&(2) - Ναι αναφέρομαι στην ποιότητα του σιδήρου που διαθέτουν οι προμηθευτές. Κανένας από όσους ρώτησα δεν είχε να μου δώσει απάντηση σε αυτό.

(3) Οι προμηθευτές όχι δεν είναι μηχανικοί όπως επίσης δε γνωρίζω αν διαθέτουν στελεχωμένα αντίστοιχα τμήματα. Η απάντηση που έλαβα ήταν να φτιάξω εγώ το σχέδιο και εκείνοι με κάποιον τρόπο (που δεν ξέρω) θα το διαστασιολογήσουν.

(4) Σχεδίαση εννοώ αρχιτεκτονικό σχέδιο, ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγηση τα οποία θέλω να γίνουν από εμένα.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## CFAK

Αν πρόκειται εσύ να κάνεις την μελέτη της μεταλλικής κατασκευής, εσύ θα προδιαγράψεις το υλικό το χάλυβα, συνήθως S235.
Επίσης εσύ θα προδιαγράψεις τις διατομές IPE, κοιλοδοκούς κλπ.

Eυθύνη του κατασκευαστή είναι να βρει τα υλικα και τις διατομές της μελέτης σου.

----------

